# Inquisitor lord sculpt/conversion WIP



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

So I am trying to do my first real sculpt/conversion and I decided to do a inquisitor lord (in artificer/power armour) not only that I am trying to compete in the the golden demons(young bloods to be exact) sound ambitious? It is!
here are WIP shot of the legs and torso (all converted from the standard gaurdsman set nice and cheap).
front legs 








rear shots








another rear shot








rear shot torso (its gonna have a real awsome backpack over it, but I decided to sculpt it anyway)








Front shot torso








so please comment but be easy I am just 13 year old so I can still learn alot.
gonna get me some better pics tomorow.

thanks for reading


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Good start. Looks a little thick in the legs.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah can be I used the I wanted it to be a normal human in the armour not a space marine who's titel is inquisitor lord. so thats realy what you get when you add power armour to normal humans but remeber it is still very early wip

edit 100th post yay


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i'm liking the torso, i would make the legs a little less chunkey though

cheers 

edd


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

got meself some new greenstuf already started sculpting the head and I am trying to change the way the legs look (also adding some bling cause evrybody loves bling)


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

seems like nobody is intrested happy I still am got some new pics of the updated legs








































having a hard time sculpting for the cyborg style I am going for so if somebody can get some decent tutorials (they wil get some +rep)

thanks for reading


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

what is this not intresting anyway I got the new fortress of redemptation for our national holiday yay
here are some new pics of the legs (eagleskull) and the head


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you going to bulk out the feet bbecause right now they're huge compared to the legs. other than that I think they look great.:victory:


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

i agree with bulking out the feet, other than that, 
pretty awesome


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I think what muffin was trying to say was the feet look tiny compared to the huge legs. They diffently need some building up to match the legs. If your going to make it all so big you need to make it "all" bigger. 'Shift' scale as it were so that everything gets bigger at the same rate.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I have started with bulking out the feet and have also started at working on the other leg, also a quik quistion (stupid english) can you be 14 if you compete in the youngbloods cause thats my age when it starts


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Why does nobody wants to comment :cray: it makes me sad
anyway wome new pics this is my first time I worked with plasticcard so please be nice I was realy inspired by the juggernaughts from call of duty so I decided to olso make such a piece of armour and now it doesnt look like he has a huge neck
























you might ask me why I dont have the feet I am still working on it anyway would somebody care to answere the above(post) qeustion thank you


----------



## timsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

I believe its 16 and under for young bloods so you should be ok for that. The inquisitor is coming along nicely and if your only 13 then its pretty amazing. well done and keep it up. looking forward to the final product. dont go ott with the plasticard tho.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks mate it warms my hart to finaly see some feedback


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Wery good job mate! :victory:

Im looking forward to see this one finished


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah I tried to do a wary good job now its time to start making my very own psycannon


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

now if only i could absorb your creative tallent...

where did i put my genestealer costume! 

nah seriously though thats really amazing.... you green stuff like 10x better then i can and im 20


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

It looks good for a first attempt. I think that it needs work, if you've got a sculpting tool then try smoothing it all out thoroughly, I think that you just need practise.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> It looks good for a first attempt. I think that it needs work, if you've got a sculpting tool then try smoothing it all out thoroughly, I think that you just need practise.


I only have the gw one but I think it sucks for little details like te wings so I (almost) only use a big knife. Does anybody knows about a tutorial so it doesnt look all bobely (not smooth) then it would be awsome and it would save me a lot of work :victory: anyway making a cybernatic arm is a bit harder than I thought thank god my grandparents are coming I know what to do :wink:


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry for blurry pics (problably get better ones tomorrow) it is quit late now went lumberjacking (sorry for typos) with my dad damn my muscles hurt anyway this was one of the trickiest parts of the model enjoy.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Hey there, I'll start by welcoming you to the modeling side of games workshop and IMO the most fun bit. To start off you asked about smoothing.. It's an easy but delicate process, when the gs is still able to be shaped(hasn't cured) all you do is grab the non bladed end of the scalpel and dip it in water, or if u can't be bothered to get water u CAn use spit, finnally lightly drag the end of the scalpel over it which will then start smoothing it out, remember not to press down because it'll just put holes and dents into it, if u wanna smooth out your work I suggest another layer of be over it but a very very thin layer.

Also I reckon the boots should be like kiss/goth boots, it'll give the model a little bit more tallerness which helps making it not look like a fat man who is wearing a helmet also the boots would suit the look 

If I had a cam I'd make a tutorialin smoothing but I don't lmao have a good one! Hugor


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

better pics 
































as you can see with the foot i have already start working on them anyway look at my new nikes
















happy 2010


----------



## ChaplainOrion (Jan 4, 2010)

The Inquisitor feeling has been lost and looks more like a servitor now

also nice job with the greenstuff I'm 13 too and you've been born with talent for greenstuff


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

thread still not dead yet :victory:
some pics (cameras batterys are almost dead this is thebest I can get)

















how do you like those paulderons


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

mm to be honest i know you are young but i think its important ot be real.

you have definatly got your basic shapes down really well but you need to have a bit more patience and slow things down. 

my advice probably wont help to much for this conversion but for the future try to work in layers. build up the basic shape of the model the do a layer for the detail.

make sure you use plenty of water when scuplting and to try and avoid cracks in the green stuff. if it takes you a few trys to get things right that is okay just adda little more yellow to your mixture of green stuff and it will stay softer longer. 

use the smoothing method mentioned above always at the end of your sculpting. try your best to work with thin layers (i know its hard) otherwise things can end up too bulky.

i find a handy method for scultping arms and poses to be, to do the pose yourself. and see what ratio the sizes are at and how natural it will look.

i will definatly rep you for trying something so difficult at such a young age and i think its totally awesome.

about your current sculpt i think the shin pad looked better without the edging. and if you can somehow get your hands on some hobby files (metal sanding tools) it will be extremely helpful in smoothing out your current gs. and getting more sharper corners and fixing the uneven surfaces.

but remember if you keep practicing you will get better whether you notice it or not


----------



## Zeromus316 (Mar 27, 2009)

Honesty is the best policy hahaha. But seriously kid your on the right track with your green stuff. When I first made my custom demon prince I cussed for hours over that shit! Green stuff can be terribly frustrating to work with, but if there is one lesson that I would teach you to get better, it is this...PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE! 

I can't wait to see how this comes out and I look forward to viewing future projects of yours. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

AZwraith: thanks for de realness
Zeromus316: alright mate

evrybody take care and thanks for the rep :biggrin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't have much advice i can offer. I have only used gs for some fairly basic things, gap filling, the legs to torso join on my superspawn and the tentacles on my keeper of secrets. I have not done anything as complex as what you have attempted. The things i have worked out are. Keep your tools wet. Big time I have yet to have a problem with too much water. Use multiple layers rather than one heavy application. Lay down the rough shape and build in the detail with smaller additional pieces. Use the long curing time to your advantage. Rough out the shape and then let it sit for a while(not sure of the time but about an hour is good. Then work the detail when it has partially hardened. It will hold the detail better.

Rep for your efforts so far. I thought you had better detail at the start but i think you may have gone a little too far. And yes as someone pointed out he now looks more like a servitor. Regardless it is skill learned through practise and you are well on the way.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

thanks mate and give jeff some greetz from me :so_happy:


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

update (sort of) its quit boring to keep working on the same mini so I still found some termie legs+normal armour that basicly means treu scale marines and dont fear I am still gonna work on me inquisitor 

hi


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Always good to mix things up as to not burn yourself up on a single mini/squad! Good luck on the truescale marines, gonna be interesting to see what you can cook up if you keep improving yourself


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

My advice to you has already been told (keep practicing and use small, thin layers instead of one big bulky lumb).

I do have a tip though. Buy a cheap file (from the HEMA works good enough with GS) and just start filing your fully hardened GS. The only thing you'd have to keep in mind is to keep the file *wet!!!* this'll make the GS even smoother.

P.S. if you'd like I could PM you my sculpting ways in dutch


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

its ma birhtday got ps 3 yay anyway expect newpics of truescale marines soon 

also need your advice at something whats the best way to show the death maks for sagnius cause I aint using dante but a count ass


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hehey, congratulations! :king: 

I do not know about the deathmask, only thing I can think of is greenstuff, which would needless to sya, be quite difficult I expect.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Tossidin said:


> Hehey, congratulations! :king:
> 
> I do not know about the deathmask, only thing I can think of is greenstuff, which would needless to sya, be quite difficult I expect.


thats not realy how I meant it I mean what a good way to represent to rule I was personaly thinking of backmounted heavy bolter wielded by the servo skuls of past chaptermaster I thought that firing on you might get you to run away


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

I think that you should keep to the inquisitor work and not make it look like a servitor. The GS looks a bit cracked so try and keep your tools wet.


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

anyway expect some pics from ma new project anytime soon also need your help does anybody know some cool words to put for like lettering


----------

